
Google promised not to scan Gmail for targeted ads–but for how long? - neilrooney
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/09/google-promised-not-to-scan-gmail-for-targeted-ads-but-for-how-long/
======
remir
Google must really make a crazy amount of money to be able to provide "free"
15Gb for each Google account. I don't know how many Google Account there is
total, but that must be huge. To compare, Apple is giving 5Gb per iCloud
account. Same thing with Microsoft.

I was thinking about this the other day. We're in 2017 and the amount of
storage needed for Fb, Google, Apple, Amazon, etc is likely to be gargantuan
and more and more people are getting online every year. Now imagine in 2030,
2060, 2090...

We'll reach a point where we, our children, their children, etc, will be dead
and all of our stuff will still be archived in servers somewhere for God know
how long.

~~~
amagaeru
Not too concerned about that volume.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utah_Data_Center](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utah_Data_Center)

